# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Tab Converter Guitar - Mandolin

## Kip Carter

Ultimate guitar has a ton of tabs for guitar.  And it hit me that this might be something that is out there somewhere that I just haven't run across yet.  Anyone know of some software that can take input from guitar tabs and convert them over to mandolin?  

I have several songs that I would love work on and it would make it so much easier if I had the tabs to work with.
Thanks,
Kip...

----------


## Jared Heddinger

Tabledit can do that. You just have to manually put the guitar tab in, copy the standard notation into a mandolin track then viola...mandolin tabs.

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Kip:
I don't know about software applications, but I created this fretboard comparison tool to make it a little easier to convert a guitar tab into a mandolin tab.
Hope this helps.

----------

alauregidor, 

Bigtuna, 

OneChordTrick

----------


## Kip Carter

Ed, 
Thanks I'm sure it will...

Kip...

----------


## jose malvarez

hi! i'm from argentina and i want to know how can i transform guitar tabs on mandolin tabs..pleaasee help mee!!!!!! and if someone can explain me the mandolin chords i'll be gratefull too. thanks a lot

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Jose:

I put together a conversion chart to go from guitar tabs to mandolin tabs. I posted it a couple of replies above (see here).

A couple of very nice sources for mandolin chords are the chord charts here on the Mandolin Cafe, and Mandochords.com.

Hope this helps.

----------


## jose malvarez

thanks a lot ed! i have a dude, the mandolin is the first intstrument that i play. can i play any song with the madolin?. thanks again

----------


## TablEdit

Hi,
You can also open or import the tablature file in TablEdit.
Then go to Score->Instrument->Tuning
Check the Impact->Fingerings radio button
Selected "Mandolin" from the tuning list
It's done.
Matthieu

----------


## dr.victor.o

Hey! i'm creating a little web page to convert guitar tabs to mandolin tabs. The site is under development, so some tabs won't work fine.
If there's some trouble, just let me know by private message or email, so i can fix the problems, and get a better tool for us =)
The temporary url is: http://mandolintabs.mandolintabs.cloudbees.net/
Just paste the guitar tab, set the offset if it's needed (maybe you have to set it to -12, because the translation will be a little bit high....) and press the SUBMIT button!

I hope it help you =)

----------


## Lovey

> Hey! i'm creating a little web page to convert guitar tabs to mandolin tabs. The site is under development, so some tabs won't work fine.
> If there's some trouble, just let me know by private message or email, so i can fix the problems, and get a better tool for us =)
> The temporary url is: http://mandolintabs.mandolintabs.cloudbees.net/
> Just paste the guitar tab, set the offset if it's needed (maybe you have to set it to -12, because the translation will be a little bit high....) and press the SUBMIT button!
> 
> 
> I hope it help you =)


Hello!  Did this webpage for tab conversion ever go prime-time?  If so, can you please share the URL?  Would love to be able to use it for converting a few guitar tab songs to mandolin.  Cheers!

----------


## dr.victor.o

> Hello!  Did this webpage for tab conversion ever go prime-time?  If so, can you please share the URL?  Would love to be able to use it for converting a few guitar tab songs to mandolin.  Cheers!



Hey! sorry for the delay. I've been working on it.
It is available now in this url:
http://guitar2mandolin.somee.com

Please check it out, and please let me know if you have problems with it, so I'll be fixing it if there are bugs or so.

Really appreciate your contribution testing it  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Jose, chech this, please:
http://guitar2mandolin.somee.com

----------


## mandokismet

Thanks for working on this!  It would be helpful to show an example of the guitar tab format that works best and some suggestions on formatting.

For example, I'm copying and pasting the first four measures of this as a test and the spacing doesn't look aligned after I paste:
https://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/tab...ite_tabs_15280

When I run convert, I'm only getting 4 notes to a measure on the mandolin instead of 6.  The first three notes are fine, but the fourth is off.

Any suggestions?




> Hey! sorry for the delay. I've been working on it.
> It is available now in this url:
> http://guitar2mandolin.somee.com
> 
> Please check it out, and please let me know if you have problems with it, so I'll be fixing it if there are bugs or so.
> 
> Really appreciate your contribution testing it 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...

----------


## dr.victor.o

> Hello!  Did this webpage for tab conversion ever go prime-time?  If so, can you please share the URL?  Would love to be able to use it for converting a few guitar tab songs to mandolin.  Cheers!


Hi! sorry the delay... It is working on this page 
http://guitar2mandolin.somee.com

I'll be adding some enhancements. And comments will be appreciated, to get it better yet

----------

Simon DS

----------


## dr.victor.o

> Thanks for working on this!  It would be helpful to show an example of the guitar tab format that works best and some suggestions on formatting.
> 
> For example, I'm copying and pasting the first four measures of this as a test and the spacing doesn't look aligned after I paste:
> https://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/tab...ite_tabs_15280
> 
> When I run convert, I'm only getting 4 notes to a measure on the mandolin instead of 6.  The first three notes are fine, but the fourth is off.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Hi! it has a button to paste an example of format. I'll take your comment to get it better and able to support another formats as well. Keep in touch

----------


## Simon DS

Many thanks Victor,

Converting mando tab .abc text files to guitar tab would be cool. Just to play flat picking guitar for some of the tunes.

----------


## John Kelly

Simon, if you use or might think of using MuseScore (free to download notation software) it can do what you ask here.  I use it for all my notation needs and it can do so very much more than I use it for, but one of the things it can do well is to create TAB files for various instruments.  

In your case, where you do not work directly from standard notation as I know from our chats over on the SAW group, Musescore can import .abc files directly via one of its plug-ins and turn them straight into standard notation.  You would then add in a new stave as a TAB stave rather than a standard notation.  You then copy and paste your standard notation into this TAB stave and amazingly out comes TAB notation.  It can be formatted as guitar, mandolin or other fretted instruments and even allows you to have very basic TAB or quite sophisticated TAB with note time values indicated, etc.  There is a learning curve to this and as a non TAB user I do not use this facility often, but have used it regularly to create TAB for some of my guitar students in their early learning stages.  I can give them the score with both TAB and standard notation printed together, then slowly wean them off the TAB if that is their choice.  Have a look at it and see how you get on.

----------

